# for 4ll u CS l337 h4xorz out th3r3.



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 29, 2005)

For all you out there, this may be insensitive, but tell me this isnt funny, my friend made this... ((I have a friend who lives in New Orleans, so... Dont tell me im an idiot, gotta find some humour in it))
Feel free to use as CS spray.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW WTF? This is about as GAY as these threads get.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 29, 2005)

And wtf is up with that title?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 29, 2005)

If you arent a CS'r, you really wouldnt get it.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 29, 2005)

1 740|_|g47 17 \/\/@5 sp3ll3d pwned?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 29, 2005)

|-|3 1z|\|7 4z l33t 4z |_|z,

y0|_|r d14l3c7 /\/\3zz3d \/\/1t|-| m3 P|-|0r 4 s3c

around here, we use 4 for 'a', you used @ for 'a', and 4 for 'h'. threw me off, lol.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 29, 2005)

dont say bad word.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> And wtf is up with that title?


 That's it, from now on I'm going to refer to you as "The Scarecrow".

 ...if only you had a brain...


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 29, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> That's it, from now on I'm going to refer to you as "The Scarecrow".
> 
> ...if only you had a brain...


And you are??


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 29, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> And you are??


You're kidding right?























He's the Hypnotic Booby Guy!  Need I say more?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 29, 2005)

Lol, THREAD JACKED!


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, THREAD JACKED!


let me revise that: GAY thread jacked.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 29, 2005)

is that a gay thread, that has been jacked? or a thread that has been jacked by gays?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 29, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> let me revise that: GAY thread jacked.


You sure do show up in alot of threads of which you profess to be gay.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 29, 2005)

lol...

He IS the thread jacker...


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2005)

Quick, someone hook him up with John H.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 29, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Quick, someone hook him up with John H.


nice boobies.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> |-|3 1z|\|7 4z l33t 4z |_|z,
> 
> y0|_|r d14l3c7 /\/\3zz3d \/\/1t|-| m3 P|-|0r 4 s3c
> 
> around here, we use 4 for 'a', you used @ for 'a', and 4 for 'h'. threw me off, lol.


 what the shit does this say? Is this some cool computer language i've missed out on by not spending all day on the internet?


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 29, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> what the shit does this say? Is this some GAY computer language i've missed out on by not spending all day on the internet?


yes.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> |-|3 1z|\|7 4z l33t 4z |_|z,
> 
> y0|_|r d14l3c7 /\/\3zz3d \/\/1t|-| m3 P|-|0r 4 s3c
> 
> around here, we use 4 for 'a', you used @ for 'a', and 4 for 'h'. threw me off, lol.


"He is not as leet (elite) as us,
your dialect messed with me for a sec"


----------



## Fashong (Aug 29, 2005)

1337 /\1gg4


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You sure do show up in alot of threads of which you profess to be gay.


----------



## Chain Link (Aug 29, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> what the shit does this say? Is this some cool computer language i've missed out on by not spending all day on the internet?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> what the shit does this say? Is this some cool computer language i've missed out on by not spending all day on the internet?


 This should help. 

 Just choose the Hacker dialect.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2005)

The Gettysberg Address as read by a jive talker:

 Foe sco'e and seven years ago our faders brought fo'd on dis continent, some new nashun, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated t'de proposishun dat all dudes are created equal. Now we is engaged in some great civil war, testin' wheda' dat nashun, o' any nashun so's conceived and so's dedicated, kin long endure. We is met on some great battle-field uh dat war. Ah be baaad... We gots mosey on down to dedicate some po'shun uh dat field, as some final restin' place fo' dose who here gave deir lives dat dat nashun might live. It be altogeda' fittin' and propuh' dat we should do dis. But, in some larga' sense, we kin not dedicate -- we kin not consecrate -- we kin not hallow -- dis ground. De brave men, livin' and wasted, who struggled here, gots consecrated it, far above our poo' powa' to add o' detract. Man! De wo'ld gots'ta little note, no' long rememba' whut we say here, but it kin neva' fo'get whut dey dun did here. It be fo' us de livin', rader, t'be dedicated here t'de unfinished wo'k which dey who fought here gots dus far so's nobly advanced. It be rada' fo' us t'be here dedicated t'de great tax' remainin' befo'e us -- dat fum dese hono'ed wasted we snatch increased devoshun t'dat cause fo' which dey gave da damn last full measho' man uh devoshun -- dat we here highly resolve dat dese wasted shall not gots got wasted in vain -- dat dis nashun, unda' God, shall gots some new bird uh freedom -- and dat guv'ment uh de sucka's, by de sucka's, fo' de sucka's, shall not puh'ish fum de eard.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 30, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> For all you out there, this may be insensitive, but tell me this isnt funny, my friend made this... ((I have a friend who lives in New Orleans, so... Dont tell me im an idiot, gotta find some humour in it))
> Feel free to use as CS spray.



YOU ARE A STUPID MOFO!THAT BETTER?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

*The guy in this pic, is the gay equal... of the title of this thread.*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 30, 2005)




----------

